# Denver area people; recommend me a steakhouse



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey everyone, when i started going to Colorado for vacation about 5 years ago i asked for advise on bike shops and attractions here and all the recommendations were spot on! Cannot thank you enough.

I am returning to the best state of the 50 again in Mid-June this year. 
Staying in englewood, going to downtown denver, golden, boulder, and maybe elsewhere depending on time. 
This time i have another mission besides riding bikes. I plan to propose to my girlfriend while on vacation.

I am looking for ideas on a semi-nice steakhouse to go to dinner and celebrate. (She is a steak and potatoes fan and i would rather have chicken or fish lol)

I have seen that one on the north side of the highway going to golden or boulder, not sure of the name...its a dark colored building.

Any recommendations for a good place? Not crazy expensive but much better than outback.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Fairly close to the airport (DIA) is a Ted's Montana - beef and buffalo - much healthier.


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

I'm not a big "going out for steak" kinda guy but since you're in Englewood I've heard great things about Steakhouse 10.

Steakhouse 10 - Englewood, CO - Yelp

P.S. I think you're referring to Simm's Landing. Nice place with great view of the city.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Take her to McDonalds. Order a Stakehouse Sirloin Third Pound Burger and a large order of fries. Slip the ring in with the fries.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

Denver Chophouse and Brewery might be an option. I've never been there but it looks like it gets decent reviews --> ChopHouse & Brewery - Fine Dine Steakhouse and Brewpub Denver, Boulder, DC and Cleveland

The Boulder Chophouse is a sister restaurant, if you want to go to Boulder. The reviews, however, are not quite as good the Denver location.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

There's the typical Palm, Ruth's Chris in downtown. Elway's in Cherry Creek is good as is Del Frisco's and Shanahan's. They are in south Denver near the Denver Tech Center. 

My recommendation would be The Fort outside of Morrison. 

The Fort Restaurant - Denver's favorite western restaurant


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Best steak in Denver is Del Frisco's, but you'll pay for the pleasure. Try the Merchantile in Union Station. Great atmosphere and they'll have a beef option. Probably best place going right now in town.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

I just received an email from Yelp the recommend the following steakhouses, or restaurants serving steak, in Denver:

1. Butcher's Bistro - gets 4.5 stars (87 reviews)
2. Guard and Grace - gets 4.5 stars (150 reviews)
3. Cowbobas - gets 4 stars (93 reviews)
4. Steakhouse 10 - gets 4.5 starts (114 reviews)
5. Columbine Steak House and Lounge - gets 4 stars (128 reviews)


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Fogo de Chao.


----------

